# عاجل جداَ ... اصابة 6 رجال أمن في احداث طائفية في صعيد مصر



## قبطى بحق (19 أبريل 2010)

*اصابة 6 رجال أمن في احداث طائفية في صعيد مصر 
*​


أ. ف. ب.    
القاهرة: قال مصدر امني الاثنين ان ضابطين واربعة رجال شرطة اصيبوا مساء الاحد عندما هاجم اقباط مركزا للشرطة في احدى بلدات محافظة بني سويف (جنوب) احتجاجا على محاولة مزارع مسلم اقناع جاره المسيحي باعتناق الاسلام.واوضح المصدر ان قرابة 400 قبطي من بلدة سمطا في محافظة بني سويف بصعيد مصر (120 كيلومترا جنوب القاهرة) تظاهروا مساء الاحد امام مركز الشرطة واخذوا في قذفه بالحجارة ظنا منهم ان رجال الشرطة يخبئون ويوفرون الحماية للمزارع المسلم عياد شعبان الذي يتهمونه بمحاولة اقناع جاره المسيحي سامي عزيز باعتناق الاسلام.
وادت الصدامات الى اصابة ضابطين واربعة من افراد الشرطة، غير ان الهدوء عاد بعد بضع ساعات عندما نجح رجال الامن في اقناع المتظاهرين بانهم لا يخبئون المزارع المسلم لديهم.
ويشكل الاقباط في مصر اكبر طائفة مسيحية في الشرق الاوسط، ويقدر عددهم بما بين 6% و10% من اجمالي عدد السكان البالغ 80 مليونا.
وتكررت خلال السنوات الاخيرة الصدامات بين المسلمين والاقباط سواء بسبب مشاجرات او بسبب بناء كنائس جديدة او توسعة كنائس قائمة.
وفي السادس من كانون الثاني/يناير عشية عيد الميلاد لدى الاقباط، فتح مسلمون النار على مواطنين اقباط فقتلوا ستة منهم اضافة الى شرطي مسلم.
وتجري محاكمة المتورطين في هذه العملية امام محكمة امن الدولة العليا في قنا التي قررت الاحد مواصلة نظر القضية في 16 ايار/مايو المقبل.

*رجاء محبة .. يُرجى الإشارة لرابط الموقع عند نسخ المواد التحريرية التى يرصدها موقع شبكة الرصد الإخبارى Coptreal *

http://www.coptreal.com/WShowSubject.aspx?SID=32857


----------



## Coptic Adel (19 أبريل 2010)

*بقي الأقباط هما اللي هاجموا القسم برضه

ده الكذب مستشري فيكم يا اتباع محمد النبي الكذاب

ولا هو الاحتجاج اليومين دول بقي اسمه مهاجمة

مضطهدينا في كل المجالات ومش عايزننا نصرخ

الخلاصة طول مانتوا عايشين معانا مش هانعيش في سلام

ربنا يرحمنا
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 أبريل 2010)

مش هنخلص بقى ولا ايه

فين الست اللى بتقول احنا مش عنصرين فى الدولة

احنا عنصر واحد

شكرا للخبر​


----------



## zezza (19 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يستر 
غريب ان المسيحيين هما اللى هجموا ... اول مرة اسمع عن حاجة كدة


----------



## catgirle_eg (19 أبريل 2010)

احنا بلاش نغلط فى حد ديننا دين محبة (الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون)


----------



## Coptic Adel (19 أبريل 2010)

الشاب المختفي بسمسطا يُشهر إسلامه !

في تطور جديد وسريع لقضية اختفاء الشاب سامي عزيز، 18 عامًا، أكد مصدر  مسئول بمطرانية ببا، أن سامي المقيم بقرية كوم الصعايدة بمركز سمسطا،  والمختفي منذ يوم السبت الماضي، قد أشهر أمس إسلامه، على الرغم من أنه لم  يُكمل عامه الـثامن عشر..

http://www.copts-united.com/article.php?I=417&A=16777​


----------



## noraa (19 أبريل 2010)

*مظاهرات قبطية ببنى سويف.."عزيز" أسلم*

البشاير ـ خاص: 

تظاهر مئات الاقباط الليلة الماضية أمام مركز شرطة قرية \"سمسطا\" بمحافظة بنى سويف احتجاجا على قيام مزارع مسلم بإقناع مواطن مسيحى بإشهار إسلامه. 

وقال مصدر امنى أن أجهزة الأمن كانت قد تلقت بلاغا بتجمع نحو 400 مواطنا مسيحيا أمام مركز شرطة سمسطا بمحافظة بنى سويف احتجاجا على قيام المزارع عياد شعبان بإقناع جاره المدعو سامى عزيز بإشهار إسلامه. 

وأضاف المصدر الأمنى أن بعض الأهالى رددوا شائعات مفادها إختباء المدعو عياد شعبان داخل مركز الشرطة بقصد حمايته , فتوجه نحو 400 مواطنا مسيحيا الى المركز وقاموا بإلقاء الحجارة على مبنى المركز , مما أدى الى إصابة اثنين من الضباط وأربعة من الأفراد. 

وأشار المصدر الأمنى الى أن قيادات مديرية أمن بنى سويف انتقلت على الفور الى مكان التجمع لإحتواء الموقف وإقناع المتجمعين بالإنصراف وعدم الاستجابة لمحاولات الإثم
منقولللللللللللللللللللللللللل:act23:


----------



## Coptic Adel (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مظاهرات قبطية ببنى سويف.."عزيز" أسلم*

الشاب المختفي  بسمسطا يُشهر إسلامه !

في تطور جديد وسريع لقضية اختفاء الشاب سامي عزيز، 18 عامًا، أكد مصدر   مسئول بمطرانية ببا، أن سامي المقيم بقرية كوم الصعايدة بمركز سمسطا،   والمختفي منذ يوم السبت الماضي، قد أشهر أمس إسلامه، على الرغم من أنه لم   يُكمل عامه الـثامن عشر..

http://www.copts-united.com/article.php?I=417&A=16777​ ​


----------



## antonius (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مظاهرات قبطية ببنى سويف.."عزيز" أسلم*

مش قادرين غير على الاطفال والنساء....
تفووووووو يا حثالة....


----------



## Alcrusader (19 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مظاهرات قبطية ببنى سويف.."عزيز" أسلم*

*هذا هو الإسلام، خطف، وجزية، وتهديد، وقتل، وإغتصاب، ون~ك~ح...
كله حلال على الكفار!!!!!!

الله لا يوفيكم ويسامحكم  !*


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا
شكرا على الخبر
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (20 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يرحمنا و يحافظ على ولادة من عدو الخير

امين

ربنا يعوضك قبطى
​


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مظاهرات قبطية ببنى سويف.."عزيز" أسلم*

*الرب يرحم شعبه

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## kalimooo (21 أبريل 2010)

الرب يرحم شعبه

سلام المسيح


----------



## BITAR (21 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مظاهرات قبطية ببنى سويف.."عزيز" أسلم*

*التغرير​**من اهم مبادئ الاسلام السمحة*​


----------



## mossslim (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مظاهرات قبطية ببنى سويف.."عزيز" أسلم*



antonius قال:


> مش قادرين غير على الاطفال والنساء....
> تفووووووو يا حثالة....



بقى 18 عامًا طفل ياعزيزي انطونيوس  :t9: :t9:


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2010)

*رد: مظاهرات قبطية ببنى سويف.."عزيز" أسلم*



mossslim قال:


> بقى 18 عامًا طفل ياعزيزي انطونيوس :t9: :t9:


 

*يعتبر تحت السن القانوني ولا لا يا اخ ؟*

*ثم متفرحش كتير سبب اسلمتو هو وحده بنت مش دينك وشويه ولما يزهق منها هيتمنى يرجع للمسيحيه وطبعا مش هينفع وده سبب تزايد اعداد المسلمين*

*لان الداخل بينهم مفقود فالمتنصرين والعائدين للمسيحيه لا يغيرو لهم خانة الدين*

*خوفا من اظهار حقيقة تعداد المسلمين *

*وعلى راي المصريين وعجبي*​


----------

